# Isserlis Bach cello suites



## brford66 (May 17, 2020)

Before i buy,how good is Steven Isserlis's version of Bach's cello suites?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Very, very good.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

brford66 said:


> Before i buy,how good is Steven Isserlis's version of Bach's cello suites?


Well worth the purchase price. Go for it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

brford66 said:


> Before i buy,how good is Steven Isserlis's version of Bach's cello suites?


Not specially good, I mean he plays all the right notes in the right order, and it's well recorded, but interpretively it's not specially insightful. Certainly not as interesting as his sonatas with Egarr.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Welcome to Forum. You will probably get somewhat conflicting opinions. This forum serves as a great inspiration, but our tastes sometimes differ somewhat. Personally, I rank Isserlis' Bach among successful and enjoyable recordings. But some participants may perceive it differently. When deciding to buy recordings, I therefore recommend you to try some streaming service (not in this "Hyperion" case) or youtube - *Isserlis/Bach* and personal listening. You can listen to *extracts* here.


----------



## brford66 (May 17, 2020)

Thanks,i usually do,i use Tidal Master which is expensive but worth it,problem neither Tidal or even Spotify have it


----------



## brford66 (May 17, 2020)

Thanks again,i liked what i heard and the discs were a lot cheaper than Amazon or ebay


----------



## brford66 (May 17, 2020)

Thanks,but i only go by what i like,i'm not a musician and i struggle with musical definition in this case,if it sounds good then i usually buy it


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Not specially good, I mean he plays all the right notes in the right order, and it's well recorded, but interpretively it's not specially insightful. Certainly not as interesting as his sonatas with Egarr.


I agree. Very well played and well recorded, but there are no shortage of recordings for which that's the case, and many of them are interpreted with greater imagination. Let's face it - every cellist of any fame has to record these, whether they have an affinity for them or not.


----------

